# Goldfisch wird gejagt



## rasky (11. Juni 2015)

Einer meiner größeren Goldfische wird von den anderen gejagt und in eine Ecke getrieben. Dann stürzten sich alle auf ihn. Er hat regelrechte Schürfungen. Anfangs sah es aus wie ein Belag. Das ist nun weg. Er ist flott unterwegs und frisst auch. Habe ihn mal für ne Nacht umgesetzt.  
Was kann ich tun. . Ist das die Balzeit ? Kann ich ihn einfach zurücksetzen oder soll ich ihn ein paar Tage separat halten ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juni 2015)

Se., Se., Se., das ist alles an was die Fische gerade denken... (frei nach Monty Python )

Sicher kannst du die Dame ein paar Tage isolieren, aber es wird danach weiter gehen. Schau dir die Verletzungen immer wieder mal an und gönne der Guten vielleicht zwischendurch mal ein Salzbad. Das ist gut für den Teint, besser gesagt die Schleimhaut. Ansonsten ist es der Lauf der Zeit und gehört einfach dazu.

Grüße,
Holger

Warum wird das Wort "Se." eigentlich zensiert? Ist doch nichts schlimmes, oder?


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Juni 2015)

Morgen
Alles ganz normal bei dir
Ist das die Ballszeit


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2015)

moin zusammen,
wir hatten vor ca. 2 Wochen ähnliches Szenario... eine __ Shubunkin-Dame wurde derart von 3 - 7 Männchen durch
den Teich gehetzt, dass ich wirklich Mitleid mit ihr bekam. Am 2. oder 3. Tag zeigte sie deutliche Erschöpfungszeichen,
da habe ich sie abgekerschert und in den Pflanzenteich gesetzt für mehrere Tage.
Zurückgesetzt... war Ruhe, sie wurde nicht wieder behelligt.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2015)

Seufz, 
ich hätte mich in meiner Jugend gefreut, wenn mich mal jemand gejagt hätte 
Sorry oT


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Ja das Liebesleben der Goldis treibt schon manchmal Merkwürdige Formen.  Gestern mußten wir eine Dame erlösen ; (
Nach  4 Tägiger Hetzjagt in alle Ecken des Teiches hat sie sich irgend wie den Bauch vom Anus bis zur Schwanzflosse aufgerissen. Das sah dann für die Welse so läcker aus das sich jeder gleich mal bedient hat. Als ich dann nach Hause  kam hing die Schwanzflosse nur noch am Rückrad und einem Fetzen Fleisch. 
Kaum war sie erlöst hatte die Herren nichts besseres zu tun als die nächste Dame zu jagen. Mal sehen wie das dieses Jahr endet.
LG René


----------



## rasky (13. Juni 2015)

Kannte so noch gar nicht. Ist dann erst mal erschreckend. Salzburg ist durch. Die Dame fühlt sich wohl und ist erstmal zurück bei den anderen. Im Moment ist es ruhig bei den Chaoten [emoji1].
 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

